# Rip my sweet sweet nash....



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss of Nash. I can't imagine loosing two in less than six months. But somewhere he's running free and without pain with his best buddy.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Couple more pics of Neeko & Nash.....Neeko must have felt something was wrong, he has been so gentle with Nash the last 10 days....Neeko got sick today right after spending 3 hrs Laying with Nash, he's been looking for him around the house, and has gotten sick 3 times since then...I now have him on Pedialite, and rice...Im hoping he gets better each day....My goal., to help Neeko deal with his loss, and make him happy again...Hes been sleeping since 4 p.m. and now it's bed time....Tomoro is another day, and we will try to deal with this the best we can, lots of love, hugs, kisses, praises, and positive thoughts....Molson was kind enough to let Nash use his bed for 2 weeks, it came in handy, as Nash just loved it, til the very end...


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry for the loss of Nash. Also, cannot imagine loosing another kid only 5 months before. It is tragic for 1, but 2 = am so so sorry! Will keep Neeko and you in our thoughts at this terrible time. Hugs to you!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

What we have enjoyed we never lose. All that we loved deeply becomes a part of us. Thinking of you. Hugs to you.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Ahhhh...I'm so sorry. Nash had such a wonderful, loved life with you. I'm sad for your pain and the hole he left behind.

RIP sweet boy.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

So very sorry to hear of your losses. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of Nash. May memories of your boys live in your heart forever. Hugs.
Run free, play hard, sleep softly sweet boy.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Nash. He is now playing with Nitro again. I will keep you and Neeko in my thoughts as you grieve. I do hope his upset stomach gets better soon. RIP sweet Nash


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

So sorry to hear this. What a beautiful tribute.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious Nash. May the love you both shared shine through the pain you feel right now.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so so sorry. Run free sweet boy, happy to be with Nitro again.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

He will still put a smile on your face when you tell everyone about him, and his sweet face. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so so sorry for your loss... How heartbreaking. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of Nash. What a handsome boy and so lucky to have had so much love in his life. Take care.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of sweet Nash. My thoughts are with you during this sad and difficult time and days to come. 

I hope your little Neeko is feeling better soon.

Godspeed sweet boy.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so very sorry


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nash*

Rest in peace, sweet Nash and we know you are running and playing with Nitro.
Neeko and Mom will take care of one another.

:no:I am so very sorry-double the heartache, but at least they are together!

Many years ago, I lost my Gizmo and Munchkin (Samoyeds), within six weeks of one another.

I will add Nash to the 2013 Rainbow Bridge list.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...f-goldens-passed-2013-list-5.html#post2117258


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Godspeed sweet boy. You are forever loved.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of beautiful Nash


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very, very sorry. What a selfless gift you gave sweet Nash, no more pain; a tough decision many of us know all to well. Chase all the squirrels with Nitey you want sweet boy. My heart is with you. Hug little Neeko extra tight today.


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

so sorry for your loss, my heart is breaking for you.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss of Nash so soon after losing Nitro. Run free and play hard dear Nash.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

So sorry about Nash, Peace Be With You!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss, but you put Nash's quality of life first. He is a beautiful boy, now happy and whole again. I hope your younger dog is doing better. Take care.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG, Nancie, I'm shocked to hear about Nash. Well, at least we know both your boys are now together again. I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP dear Nash.....


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Such a beautiful boy!! RIP sweet Nash. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

So sorry to read this. RIP sweet Nash. Run free.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about Nash. So many precious Goldens leaving us right now. It must be a great party at the bridge.
{{{Hugs}}}


----------



## Qontry (Feb 4, 2013)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. We, too, are grieving the recent loss of our best friend, Kodiak.
*******************************************************


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. Hugs!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh I'm so very sorry to said your final good bye to Nash. Run free sweet boy


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Qontry said:


> My thoughts and prayers are with you. We, too, are grieving the recent loss of our best friend, Kodiak.
> *******************************************************


What an awesome Idea, I didnt get far, but It made me laugh, Im at work, so I can look more at home,...Thanks for sharing...So so sorry for your loss....the grieving is heavy, I know....I've lost a part of my heart for sure with my two....


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Rest in peace, sweet Nash and we know you are running and playing with Nitro.
> Neeko and Mom will take care of one another.
> 
> :no:I am so very sorry-double the heartache, but at least they are together!
> ...


Thanks for adding him Karen......


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

I am so so sorry you had to say goodbye to Nash. Run free sweet boy. Nash and Nitro will forever live in your heart. Hugs, Olga.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Just no words other then that I am so very sorry.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for your loss it so hard to lose one but two in a short time i lost two quite close a few years ago so i know how you feel.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh my goodness... so very sorry for the loss of Nash... I recall Nash just from your wedding picture... I always thought it was so beautiful. Bless you during this difficult time. RIP sweet Nash!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Im so sorry for your losses. Run free sweet Nash


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Nash, take comfort that he has been reunited with his best friend and will now be running and playing with many new friends.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Run free sweet Nash. I'll miss you.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

What beautiful pictures. I am just so sorry for your loss of sweet Nash.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about your dear sweet Nash. I can't imagine loosing them both so close together. Hugs to you!!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry that you had to say goodbye to Nash so soon after Nitro. I'm sure they are playing together at the Bridge with all of our precious Bridge babies. Hug Neeko a little tighter for all of us...


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

Nash is beautiful - I am so sorry for your loss. I cannot imagine the emptiness in your heart losing 2 so close together. You are in my thoughts.
Rest softly Nash - look for our Oakley at the Bridge - he would love to be your friend 
Carol


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of Nash and Nitro, they were beautiful. Saying goodbye, even when we must, is so, so, hard to do. Wishing you comfort, and warm memories of them both!


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry Nash had to leave you. 
Run free at the Bridge sweet Nash.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

*A final resting place*

I wasnt sure if I posted where I placed my boy Nash....he's in the living room, across from his pal Nitro...I get to see him each and every day.....I miss him terribly, my shadow....I've got a new shadow, but still miss the old shadow dearly...It's been 2 mos., and 8 days....:--heart::--heart::--heart: What I wouldnt give to smell his fur again, and have him paw me to pet him, one last time...


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

We have our place for my Shannon and Nuggett too .... I say my good mornings everyday !!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

That's beautiful place to rest but the place in your heart is even better. Having still hard time myself I do understand how you feel. Hugs.


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

I have been away for a couple months. Just read your posts. My heart is so heavy for you. I can only imagine how good you were/are for your friends.

Pat


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

Just saw this post..so sorry for your loss of Nash..what a beautiful dog.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Nash's urn is beautiful, I know it feels good having him home where you can talk to him and feel him with you.

I lost by Old Gold two years ago, we talk to him daily, we sure do miss him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nash and Nitro*



Nash666 said:


> I wasnt sure if I posted where I placed my boy Nash....he's in the living room, across from his pal Nitro...I get to see him each and every day.....I miss him terribly, my shadow....I've got a new shadow, but still miss the old shadow dearly...It's been 2 mos., and 8 days....:--heart::--heart::--heart: What I wouldnt give to smell his fur again, and have him paw me to pet him, one last time...
> View attachment 160386


What an absolutely gorgeous final resting place for your two pals!
Ken and I have our dogs: Gizmo, Munchkin, Snobear and Smooch's ashes in our Family Room, where we spend most of our time.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Know exactly how you feel  We still miss Daisy terribly every single day and I always tell Sammy that he has a special angel looking after him. Nash will always live on in your heart, and I hope that Daisy has found your boys at the bridge.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Am also just catching up with your thread. So very, very, sorry for your loss.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

What a beautiful resting place and memorial. We too have our Oakley on the mantle - first thing each morning I turn on his eternal light and talk to him - last thing at night I turn on his light in the window and turn off the manltle light. When I am having a bad day it brings me peace to know he is there and understands. Gosh they are such an important part of our life and family ..... my thoughts are with you.
Carol


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

I've not been to the site a lot recently, so am sad to see you lost your Nash, run free, happy and healthy boy. My thoughts are with you take care.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Well My daughter did it again, got me a book on my Nash :heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat Thought I'd share it with you.....


share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=2MasnDZw2cu


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hi!!*

Doesn't seem the link is working!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Karen, I think I have it now, not sure how to make it bigger  though...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Awww, how sweet!


----------

